# What happened to the TSB sticky thread?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

i'm working on bringing it back, it wasnt deleted, just hidden for now. not sure on why


----------



## tnmats (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks. I thought maybe GM came down on you and Chevy Service Mgr. or something like that.

What is also strange is I got 3 autoreplies that you answered my post; I guess your software REALLY wants me to know someone replied.


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Mar 3, 2011)

The TSB sticky was fantastic; I will be happy to see its return. We bought our Cruze used (it was a GM owned car prior), and there were several things the dealer did NOT address before selling it to us. The TSB thread (and this site) was a major help in making sure our Cruze had all the TSBs take care of in short order.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

They hid it for some particular reason that I don't want to sAy myself. PM ChevyMgr and he will let you know.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

bojangles said:


> They hid it for some particular reason that I don't want to sAy myself. PM ChevyMgr and he will let you know.


It's copyrighted material. You just can't post that on here. Just like you can't post the service manual.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> *It's copyrighted material*. You just can't post that on here. Just like you can't post the service manual.


..._this_ is the reason. It was removed to be in compliance with copyright (©) laws.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Where can we LEGALLY find the TSBs?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here: http://www.sandyblogs.com/techlink/index.html

...but, you'll have to "search" for them through the months.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

What the heck. Guess they have something to hide from us.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Big Tom said:


> What the heck. Guess they have something to *hide* from us.


...no, GM is _not_ *hiding* anything from us, they are merely controlling its _ownership_ and _content_.

...when a copy is *re-*hosted on a website, GM can nolonger correct or modify its content should they find mistake or make an correction. Likewise, GM can nolonger ensure the content is correct, ie: people have been known to "PhotoShop™" *words* as well as *pictures*!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

It would be nice if you could sign up to get them from GM by email.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Its funny how other companies don't have a problem with someone posting their tsbs. I have been a member of 2 other sites that have been posting them for years. They helped so many times. I guess those companies don't have the "TSB police" lurking the forums.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Uns69 said:


> I guess those companies don't have the "*TSB police*" lurking the forums.


...I'd describe "them" more as "enthusiastic, indoctrinated, *employees"* more than "*police*"...but the result is same (  ).


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Harley seems to do the same thing.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry but this issue is a closed subject now. PM a mod or admin if you have a question.


----------

